# Fessenden hunt results



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

1st Place Jesse Suckut and Damen Finly with 7 coyotes
2nd place Seth Schultz and Brian Miller 4 coyotes
3rd place Dean Janzen Boon Liane 3 coyotes

Big dog 30lbs Seth Schultz and Brian Miller
Little Dog 19lbs Chris Werlinger and Jamie Allmaras

It was a nice day for calling. we had 18 coyotes shot around 100 seen. 7 Teams

Thank you to all the Hunters who came. It was nice to visit with you all. Hope to see you all next year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As always, thanks for an awesome, well run tournament!

Papapete and I had fun, even if we only got one coyote. Probably one of the most interesting stands I've been on!

Looking forward to it again next year. :beer:


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you coyoteman for putting on a well run hunt Jesse and i had a blast seemed like everything clicked for us we ended having one of our better days on the year. We'll see you again next year thanks again.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

devildogg said:


> Thank you coyoteman for putting on a well run hunt Jesse and i had a blast seemed like everything clicked for us we ended having one of our better days on the year. We'll see you again next year thanks again.


congrats Damon and Jessie. thats a hell of a day. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It was definitely a good time. You should definitely entertain some of the ideas that you were thinking about for future events, it might even more fun for all involved.  Tell your wife that she makes some mean soup, very good! Thanks again coyoteman.

xdeano


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Ya the soup was awsome i wish my wife could cook like that tell her thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I glad you all enjoyed the tournament. It was good we had such a nice day. It was almost to warm but who needs to complain about that. I glad we had the good honest hunters and didn't have to worry about any violations. Good job to all the hunters. 6 of the 7 teams shot coyotes so that was pretty good. all and all a real good hunt thanks for coming. I tell the wife to get the soup on for next year. :beer:


----------

